# Mallet repaired ala Shaygetz



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Per my earlier post for "HELP!" it was very generously and competently provided by Shaygetz. Attached are two pictures of my 0-8-8-0 pride and joy with the engineer getting his orders to pull off the siding onto the main for the long haul. This engine runs more smoothly now than when I got it! What a true pleasure to be on a forum where everyone wants to help and share the fun. Shaygetz even posted the repair with pictures on his web site (or blog?). He very kindly refered to me as "the owner" and not more appropriately as "the silly fool who managed to get ground cover all tangled up in the wheels and drive rods and popped a tiny pin"!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

mrmtox said:


> Per my earlier post for "HELP!" it was very generously and competently provided by Shaygetz. Attached are two pictures of my 0-8-8-0 pride and joy with the engineer getting his orders to pull off the siding onto the main for the long haul. This engine runs more smoothly now than when I got it! What a true pleasure to be on a forum where everyone wants to help and share the fun. Shaygetz even posted the repair with pictures on his web site (or blog?). *He very kindly refered to me as "the owner" and not more appropriately as "the silly fool who managed to get ground cover all tangled up in the wheels and drive rods and popped a tiny pin"!!*


That's because he's already used that pet name on several members of this site! Nice repair job, Shay!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MrM -- that's great news ... new exhalted title, and all!

Shay -- very well done, sir ... I know you're too humble to say so, but your generosity and willingness to help others is unsurpassed!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Shay,:thumbsup:
I know from my personal experiences that working on those fine pieces of equipment takes the skill and patience of a jeweler!
mrmtox,
I think we've all had our moment in the sun of being... _"the silly fool who managed to get ground cover all tangled up in the wheels and drive rods and popped a tiny pin"!!_
_Glad he was able to get you up and running again!_


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...just caught me on my good hair day....










Glad to see it back home:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

